# sharing files between users



## Just9420 (Jan 17, 2008)

ok.. i just created a new user for myself and i am having problems bringing files and programs from one user to the next. i have clicked on some files and the clicked on "share this file" but you cant do it for everything.. so what is an ez way to do that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://www.petri.co.il/copy_user_profiles_in_windows_xp.htm


----------

